
Local Online SEM Agencies Still Battling Massive Churn Rates - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.tbiresearch.com/local-online-sems-still-battling-massive-churn-rates-2010-3
======
jasonlbaptiste
Somebody needs to figure this problem out with an interesting solution and go
fuck shit up. Lots of money to be had here.

